# NX-01 model size comparison



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Using scalemaster and the "actual" dimensions of the ship, I resized the image for the NX-01 and pasted them together to create a visual aid for people who aren't sure how the 1/1000 Enterprise would look next to the 1/350th version.










I'll make it a project of mine to do the other ships in star Trek that have varying scales or to give a sense of scale with as yet unmodeled subjects like a 1/1000 Enterprise-E or 1/350th scale TOS Enterprise.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

This is fun!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Neat! How 'bout showing a comparison between Enterprise and the TOS ship?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Um...  

The 350 NX with the 350 TOS?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's the Enterprise-E


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did that at least a year ago when the 1/350 refit was announced:









Did the following a while ago too - I whip them out any time some poor clueless sod asks for a 1/350 E-E:

http://inpayne.com/temp/1-350enterprises.jpg
http://inpayne.com/temp/350enterprises.jpg


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John, how come in the side views the "E" looks shorter than the "D", but in the top view it looks longer/taller?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

The Enterprise-D was taller than the Enterprise-E yet they Enterprise-E is longer than the Enterprise-D.

E-D 42 decks and 642 meters long
E-E 24 decks and 685 meters long


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That's what I thought, but looking at the sideview:










that's not how it looks to me. I'm clueless about how scalemaster works (or how you guys make the pretty pictures) and wondered if John had to "make it fit" into the picture.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Am I the only one that doesn't see the E in the sideview at all?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

guartho said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see the E in the sideview at all?


Doh!

Never mind. I thought the ship above the "D" was the "E".

I shoulda known John wouldn't have let a mistake like that get by him.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

To get the scale or the 1/350th scale size of the 6' man, you take scale master









and choose "Calculate:Model". There, you can type in the dimensions of what you want to find out the scale of.









From there, you have what you need to know. There's a button which lets you view the results in metric or US.









It's a simple matter to take the picture of the man only .21 inches on Photoshop. I'll let someone else explain how to do that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am one of John's poor clueless sods'. And I am sure that is a good thing.


----------

